# Update on our Jake



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so glad Jake's surgery went well. Hoping for an eventless and quick recovery. Hugs and kisses to your sweet boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad the surgery went well. Fingers crossed they got it all. I'm sure he will be getting lots of extra attention while he is healing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear the surgery went well, the Senior Section sure needs some good news! I hope his recovery is fast and uneventful, and that the doctor got it all.
Give him a big hug for me.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very happy to hear his surgery went great!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's great news. I hope he heals quickly. Send him kisses from all his fellow seniors :smooch:


----------

